# Okay, I lost my mind today! (heavy language within)



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Okay, some of you may know about the catty msg I got on FaceBook the other day from a girl I hadn't seen since highschool. She msges me out of the blue and says "Um, who are you taking all those pictures for????"

Now I know this girl too well, so I know how she meant it.

This made me mad as hell, but that's okay.

Then I talked to my friend, the one mentioned in the Uninhibited thread in the sex forum. She's the prude. I thought maybe she would give a girl some support, ya know? But noooo!

I am getting so sick of her snarky remarks! When she's not critisizing my clothes, my lifestyle or my use of makeup, she's pointing out out the dust bunnies in my home and bragging about how spotless hers is!

Anyway, all of that put together plus other things, PLUS seeing 2 of my other friends going through something similar just made me flip.

So I posted a blog on FaceBook. Here it is:

**warning. this blog contains vulgar language and mass amounts of *****ing. if you are too much of a pussy to read it, then **** off**

*Maybe itâ€™s just cause itâ€™s 5am and iâ€™m tired as hell . . . but Iâ€™m so freakin irritated right now! I lived in Toronto for 4 god damn years without anyone sticking their noses into my business. Yet I move back to Newfoundland and BOOM! Back in the land of â€œPeople have nothing better to do than talk about youâ€*

*Seriously now, what the **** is it about me thatâ€™s so god damn interesting?*

*Is it my hair cut? *

*The clothes I wear? *

*The makeup maybe?*

*I got married "too young"? *

*Is it because Iâ€™m bisexual? *

*No, maybe itâ€™s the pictures I post on facebook!*

*People couldnâ€™t possibly be that petty could they?*

*Oh wait! Yes they can! Iâ€™m in NEWFOUNDLAND!*

*Listen people:*

*I cut my damn hair cause I didnâ€™t want to look like a ****ing HAG, not because Iâ€™m a â€œ****â€ - donâ€™t like it? DONâ€™T ****ING LOOK AT ME!*

*I wear whatever the **** I feel comfortable in. And if that just happens to be heels &amp; jeans, then thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m gonna wear. Donâ€™t ****ing rag on me because you canâ€™t walk in heels to save your life! Keep your goddamn slumpy clothes and sneakers! I donâ€™t want them! Ya donâ€™t like the clothes I wear? FINE! DONâ€™T ****ING LOOK AT ME!!*

*I wear makeup because it makes me feel good! Donâ€™t want to wear makeup? You think your face is so gaddamn sexy without it? (WHATEVER btw) FINE! Donâ€™t wear makeup! Walk around in your washed out acne scarred ugly assed face all the live long ****ing day! Just leave me the **** alone! And if you donâ€™t like my makeup, guess what? Thatâ€™s RIGHT! DING DING DING!! DONâ€™T ****ING LOOK AT ME!*

*I got married because my man asked me to and I love him. Canâ€™t get a man to marry you? Thatâ€™s your own god damn problem. Maybe try some makeup &amp; heels or try stop being a miserable nagging hag who has nothing to do but gossip about other people and you might actually get lucky!*

*And yes god dammit, Iâ€™m bi! So the **** what? Iâ€™m not going to ****ing infect you with bisexuality you know! Itâ€™s not ****ing contagious! Youâ€™re not going to wake up one day thinking â€œmmm, I think Iâ€™ll have some pussy todayâ€ just because you walked by me on the ****ing street or - god forbid - actually TALKED to me! Join the ****ing 21st century why donâ€™t you? And if you donâ€™t want to then FINE, stay in the dark ages with the ****ing KKK and HITLER, just donâ€™t come around me because I donâ€™t like ****ing BIGOTS!*

*Oh, and I like taking pictures! When Iâ€™m old and ****in wrinkly, I want to have SOME proof that once upon a time - no matter how far away- I was ****ing HOT! You can look back at ugly assed pictures if you want, but every now and then Iâ€™m gonna make myself sexy and take a ****ing picture! Deal with it! And if you donâ€™t ****ing like it, DONâ€™T LOOK AT MY ****ING PICTURES!*

*For the love of ****ing GOD people, get a goddamn LIFE! I am NOT an interesting person. Iâ€™m just me. Just god damn Kee. I donâ€™t nose around in your business. I donâ€™t care what you wear or where you go or who you ****. So just leave me the **** alone, OKAY?*

*Or would that be too god damn hard for you people? Would you just die of ****ing BOREDOM if you had no one to talk about? Is that it? Then PLEASE, do the world a ****ing FAVOUR, crawl into a hole somewhere and ****ing DIE!*

*This post is directed at anyone who is a judgeMENTAL, critical, intolerant ****ing BIGOT.*

*Everyone else is cool.*

*Have a nice ****ing day.*


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 26, 2007)

haahah

i dont understend what is her pro

i love to look at and to be with ppl who love and know who they are

i think that you look great

love your sexy pic its look like a pro made them

its awsome that you marriad to guy you love

its your life

your world

and no one should tell you what to do


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Michal






Maybe I was a bit too harsh, but I'm sick of people in this area.

They are so pathetic.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 26, 2007)

dont worry we got them everywhere

there will always be a person who will not like you

i read some where something that said when ppl will stop talking about you than you need to start worry


----------



## Andi (Jul 26, 2007)

Woah my jaw literally dropped. ThatÂ´s a great blog. Even though we know that it will hit a weak point in the people who complain about your pics (or whatever else it is they donÂ´t like) they would never admit it. They will just call you the B-word and keep being pathetic, nosey and closeminded.

But kudos to speaking your mind like that!!!! Take that, bit**es!!! hehe


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Yea Andi, that's the worse, that these people think there's nothing wrong with the way they behave, they think it's okay to pass judgement on others for any reason they seem fit, that they will never stop, not matter how many blogs are posted. I know it won't get through to them. I wrote it more for me than anything else. Sometimes you just gotta scream, ya know?


----------



## Aprill (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude! Rawness! LOL but well said


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Hahaha! I'm getting alot of PMs on FB now . . . I had no idea so many people would be like.. "GO KEE!" LOL!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 26, 2007)

lol. Wow, that was a rant to make me proud








I say good for you. They sound like *******s. And I think your photos are sexy! And I like your haircut! And what's wrong with being bi??

People are jerks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you feel better after that? That was one hell of a rant lol I love it. Ignore those girls, they're jealous, I think you look fab


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha thanks gals! I do feel better, but moreso now that I'm actually getting kudos from people. I think something just broke inside me . . . it feels like everything I've been holding in for the past 10 or so years came blurting out. I've always been a girly girl and I've always been looked down on because of it. This place is always one or two years behind on style and there's alot of intolerance around . . . I just want to go back to multicultural, accepting, tolerant Toronto.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 26, 2007)

Kee, that was a a great blog. You really have to ignore people that are like that. Honestly they are just jealous that you are happy and beautiful. They are just immature little brats. Ignore them. I know it is easier said than done. But maybe they will get the message after they read that blog.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Hopefully they will get the message.

You know, I think it's because of YEARS of ignoring them that I finally blew up.

I still didn't even get the courage to confront that girl about her comments on my pics . . .

I just chickened out and wrote and angry blog!

=/


----------



## foxybronx (Jul 26, 2007)

Loved it!!

I posted something similar on my myspace blog a few months ago.

You have to realize that they are envious, and they have nothing else to do in their miserable life than to talk smack and wonder what you are doing! How sad is that? lol Take it as what it is, admiration in the form of jealousy and brush them off.


----------



## Nox (Jul 26, 2007)

Yep, I agree with Foxy!

In certain places, there will be a community of people who really don't have anything meaningful to talk about, so they gossip about anyone who stands out...and you know how the ball gets rolling from there.

Dust the "dirt" off your shoulders... it belongs on the ground anyway.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Foxy, Nox, thanks so much for the support!

If only there was a class that taught the wussies like me how to dust the dirt off





Oh well, I'm trying! And your replies are really helping!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2007)

I LOVE the blog Kee... Nothing any different than what I'd personally say. F*** peeps who have nothing better to do than talk crap about others. They apparently have some void in their life they're trying to fill somewhere, and b*tching to/about you makes them feel a bit higher on a pedestal to not even think about it. Keep on truckin' on chica! Just do your own thing and don't even worry about her miserable self


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks





I'm so shocked! A girl from highschool left me a comment on the blog saying "Couldn't have said it better myself!" I always thought she was so prim and proper (she was the principles's daughter), I never thought she would approve of something like that!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 26, 2007)

Kee,

I think you are a beautiful and smart woman. These so called 'friends' are jealous of you. Good for you for writing that in your blog, shows them you won't put up with their verbal garbage.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks





Little by little over the day my confidence has been building, mostly do to the support I've been getting from you guys. I've been trying to be all defiant but really I've been second guessing myself . . . looking at my pics, wondering if there's something wrong with them, or something wrong with me for taking them, let alone posting them on the internet . . .

Why do I let people like that bother me so much?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, that is possibly the best blog i've ever seen!

you've said it all and i couldn't agree with you more..

It's YOUR life, who are they to make dumb comments about the way you want to live it...

I haven't seen your facebook pics, but the ones on here are awesome btw..

I don't know what it is with some girls.. like they're born with too much estrogen or something


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 26, 2007)

You guys are making me feel so great . . . I don't even know what to say anymore! I really can't thank you enough!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 26, 2007)

Girl, you shouldn't even worry about your pics! I think you look hot, and I'm sure a lot of us do. If they make YOU feel good, then that's all you need to worry about


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 26, 2007)

I admire your self-confidence Kee, and the fact that you are YOU.

Don't let other people make you feel otherwise just because they're insecure about themselves. What matters is that your secure with yourself (looks, sexuality, beliefs, etc.), and that's all that matters.

That's something that quite a few people wish they have in their lives, and you've been doubly blessed because you have it.

I admire you for being brave and speaking your mind =0]


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 26, 2007)

i ****ing loved it! go 'head girl!


----------



## Manda (Jul 26, 2007)

That was awesome, I hate dumb people like that who just wanna poo on you. BTW I think your f-in hot so post as many pics as you want girl, that chick doesn't know wtf she is talking about.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure you felt better after that blog, I felt better after reading it!


----------



## Saje (Jul 27, 2007)

I totally agree!

Let em keep talking sh*t, they're just making you famous!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 27, 2007)

Nothing wrong with speaking your mind. I am so proud of you!


----------



## Zoey (Jul 27, 2007)

Kee your awesome girl!




give them a bone to chew on


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha Thanks again girls! _You guys_ are the awesome ones!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

Kudos on getting that all out, Kee! I can't believe people would give you such a hard time about such small things! Sounds like what you said needed to be said! lol.


----------



## colormeup (Jul 28, 2007)

Kee,

The thing to remember is you can't please everyone. As a guy who sometimes wears makeup I can relate. Remember, it's your life to live as you choose.


----------



## LisaLu (Jul 29, 2007)

Seems to me she's just plain old envious of you! Usually the very thing people like that complain about in others is their own issue. I call such people snipers. They act like they are your friend &amp; all the while taking snarky pot shots at you. Maybe now she'll think twice. Sounds like she needs to get a life &amp; quick. For some reason people will say/do things online or in their cars etc that they would NEVER ever dare to do to your face. I think it just built up from holding it all in. Hope you feel better!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, thanks to all the support I've been getting from you guys and a few of my friends on facebook, I was able to 'dust some dirt off my shoulder' yesterday when someone changed the status name to mock my blog. I was like W/E! So many people think it's awesome and are giving me "hell yeahs!" and "Go girls!" . . . so if anyone has a problem with it, it's because they reqad it and felt guilty!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, some of you may know about the catty msg I got on FaceBook the other day from a girl I hadn't seen since highschool. She msges me out of the blue and says "Um, who are you taking all those pictures for????"
Now I know this girl too well, so I know how she meant it.

This made me mad as hell, but that's okay.

Then I talked to my friend, the one mentioned in the Uninhibited thread in the sex forum. She's the prude. I thought maybe she would give a girl some support, ya know? But noooo!

I am getting so sick of her snarky remarks! When she's not critisizing my clothes, my lifestyle or my use of makeup, she's pointing out out the dust bunnies in my home and bragging about how spotless hers is!

Anyway, all of that put together plus other things, PLUS seeing 2 of my other friends going through something similar just made me flip.

So I posted a blog on FaceBook. Here it is:

**warning. this blog contains vulgar language and mass amounts of *****ing. if you are too much of a pussy to read it, then **** off**

*Maybe itâ€™s just cause itâ€™s 5am and iâ€™m tired as hell . . . but Iâ€™m so freakin irritated right now! I lived in Toronto for 4 god damn years without anyone sticking their noses into my business. Yet I move back to Newfoundland and BOOM! Back in the land of â€œPeople have nothing better to do than talk about youâ€*

*Seriously now, what the **** is it about me thatâ€™s so god damn interesting?*

*Is it my hair cut? *

*The clothes I wear? *

*The makeup maybe?*

*I got married "too young"? *

*Is it because Iâ€™m bisexual? *

*No, maybe itâ€™s the pictures I post on facebook!*

*People couldnâ€™t possibly be that petty could they?*

*Oh wait! Yes they can! Iâ€™m in NEWFOUNDLAND!*

*Listen people:*

*I cut my damn hair cause I didnâ€™t want to look like a ****ing HAG, not because Iâ€™m a â€œ****â€ - donâ€™t like it? DONâ€™T ****ING LOOK AT ME!*

*I wear whatever the **** I feel comfortable in. And if that just happens to be heels &amp; jeans, then thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m gonna wear. Donâ€™t ****ing rag on me because you canâ€™t walk in heels to save your life! Keep your goddamn slumpy clothes and sneakers! I donâ€™t want them! Ya donâ€™t like the clothes I wear? FINE! DONâ€™T ****ING LOOK AT ME!!*

*I wear makeup because it makes me feel good! Donâ€™t want to wear makeup? You think your face is so gaddamn sexy without it? (WHATEVER btw) FINE! Donâ€™t wear makeup! Walk around in your washed out acne scarred ugly assed face all the live long ****ing day! Just leave me the **** alone! And if you donâ€™t like my makeup, guess what? Thatâ€™s RIGHT! DING DING DING!! DONâ€™T ****ING LOOK AT ME!*

*I got married because my man asked me to and I love him. Canâ€™t get a man to marry you? Thatâ€™s your own god damn problem. Maybe try some makeup &amp; heels or try stop being a miserable nagging hag who has nothing to do but gossip about other people and you might actually get lucky!*

*And yes god dammit, Iâ€™m bi! So the **** what? Iâ€™m not going to ****ing infect you with bisexuality you know! Itâ€™s not ****ing contagious! Youâ€™re not going to wake up one day thinking â€œmmm, I think Iâ€™ll have some pussy todayâ€ just because you walked by me on the ****ing street or - god forbid - actually TALKED to me! Join the ****ing 21st century why donâ€™t you? And if you donâ€™t want to then FINE, stay in the dark ages with the ****ing KKK and HITLER, just donâ€™t come around me because I donâ€™t like ****ing BIGOTS!*

*Oh, and I like taking pictures! When Iâ€™m old and ****in wrinkly, I want to have SOME proof that once upon a time - no matter how far away- I was ****ing HOT! You can look back at ugly assed pictures if you want, but every now and then Iâ€™m gonna make myself sexy and take a ****ing picture! Deal with it! And if you donâ€™t ****ing like it, DONâ€™T LOOK AT MY ****ING PICTURES!*

*For the love of ****ing GOD people, get a goddamn LIFE! I am NOT an interesting person. Iâ€™m just me. Just god damn Kee. I donâ€™t nose around in your business. I donâ€™t care what you wear or where you go or who you ****. So just leave me the **** alone, OKAY?*

*Or would that be too god damn hard for you people? Would you just die of ****ing BOREDOM if you had no one to talk about? Is that it? Then PLEASE, do the world a ****ing FAVOUR, crawl into a hole somewhere and ****ing DIE!*

*This post is directed at anyone who is a judgeMENTAL, critical, intolerant ****ing BIGOT.*

*Everyone else is cool.*

*Have a nice ****ing day.*

holy xxxxing crap i enjoyed reading this so much ! ur right kee. ppl like that are crazy. they really have nth to do.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks so much savvy!!!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 29, 2007)

That was such a good blog!!!!

I really don't understand people like that; I just think it's a sign of their insecurities. It's also the fact that it's the internet- I'm sure some people would not react that way in real life.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2007)

way to go kee





you go girl


----------



## KristinB (Aug 1, 2007)

I loved it! You are awesome!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks





I kinda chickened out earlier this week and removed the blog





But then I came back and read all these replies and I put it back up


----------



## melpaganlibran (Aug 2, 2007)

i f***ing loved it. this may sound trite but i bet this person picks you apart because she is jealous. hardcore.

oh and its neither here nor there, but i'm bi. i don't think it's the whole worlds business but i'll be ***damned if anyone tries tro make me ashamed. i'm married so like yeah...i don't seek out women or anything.

It's none of your (so called?) friend's f***ing business anyhow. If she constantly nags and harrasses you, I would blow her off anf give a major cold shoulder to her...i've had friendships I have lost &amp; tho I may miss 1 of them really in the end it was for my OWN good. Some long friendships can become as invasive and unhealthy as being around a dysfunctional family.

he's not one of those guys who is not jealous and cool with it. Marriages don't involve 3 ppl so i'm okay wit it.

YOU'RE TOO GOOD FOR HER, Kee, and she can't go a day without tooting her own horn to dispel her own insecurties. F*** those haters in the ear. With something pointy!


----------



## Jessica (Aug 2, 2007)

This was my favorite part that had me ROTFLMAO









the "mmm, I think i'll have p**** today"

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *And yes god dammit, Iâ€™m bi! So the **** what? Iâ€™m not going to ****ing infect you with bisexuality you know! Itâ€™s not ****ing contagious! Youâ€™re not going to wake up one day thinking â€œmmm, I think Iâ€™ll have some pussy todayâ€ just because you walked by me on the ****ing street or - god forbid - actually TALKED to me! Join the ****ing 21st century why donâ€™t you? And if you donâ€™t want to then FINE, stay in the dark ages with the ****ing KKK and HITLER, just donâ€™t come around me because I donâ€™t like ****ing BIGOTS!* OMG.....i love you!!! I wouldve said the same thing!!! great blog and it feels nice to tell people where they can go if they dont like the way you run your life or anything about your life. Good for you!!!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't remember who said it, but there is a quote I think of sometimes... "If you want to avoid criticism: Say nothing, do nothing, be nothing".

My point is people will always have opinions about other people's lives and you can't ever please everyone. I grew up in a smallish town with girls who were like the ones you mention: opinions about EVERYTHING. I mean every effing thing!! One girl I knew came up to me and said, "you know your stepsister? I've heard she watches The Bold and The Beautiful!!" I was like... "ok, I'm sure she does on occasion, what's the big deal?" This girl goes "Well maybe no big deal... but I mean, The Bold and The Beautiful!"

I was completely dumbfunded. Somebody's way of relaxing and entertaining themselves was actually hot news, and worthy of commentary!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* /img/forum/go_quote.gif F*** those haters in the ear. With something pointy! LMAO! Glad to know someone understands where I'm coming from!




And *JessyAnn*, yes it _does_ feel good to tell t hose people off . . . someone needs to, I think. I don't stand up for myself often enough!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 5, 2007)

this again remind me of how pathetic some people are and how they enjoy criticizing others just to make themselves feel/look better. it's jealousy i'm sure. they wish to look like you but they obviously can't. heh..i've always like your avatar pic. you look great and i don't find anything wrong with it. and how you want to live your life is none of their business. i think you should just ignore them, they don't deserve your attention. ever


----------



## jessimau (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG Kee, that was awesome! I agree with everyone else, these women are just jealous. You're amazing and they can't handle it, that's all!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

Well I don't know if it's jealousy. I mean, I clean up nice but I'm not all that. I think they're just mean spirited and have nothing better to do. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## limelight (Aug 12, 2007)

small town, small minds i always say! lol you rock!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks limelight! Welcome to MUT btw!


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm hecka skeered of Kee.......


----------



## Xexuxa (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haahah
i dont understend what is her pro

i love to look at and to be with ppl who love and know who they are

i think that you look great

love your sexy pic its look like a pro made them

its awsome that you marriad to guy you love

its your life

your world

and no one should tell you what to do

THANK YOU!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm hecka skeered of Kee....... Lmao


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 18, 2007)

That blog makes me proud. I should steal it for all the *****es who keep bugging me from high school. (Seriously, some people NEVER get over it. What the HELL!) Anyway, fantastic blog!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 18, 2007)

I know you were made when you wrote it, but it did give me a giggle... some people...


----------



## SalJ (Aug 21, 2007)

Good for you!! If people have nothing better to do than ***** about you, then they deserve to have their arse handed to them, which you did - spectacularly! Bollocks to them.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks



I like that saying . . . "bollocks to them!". Brits have such great insults. Canadians, not so much


----------



## SalJ (Aug 21, 2007)

hehe, bollocks is a great all purpose swear word!


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 29, 2007)

stuff like that pisses me off too but it's human nature for people to wish to feel better about themselves...even if it means putting others down(like you see britney spears and think...at least my life is better than THAT y'know)


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 4, 2007)

go kee! that was a an amazing blog and youre so right you just spoke for half the women in the world. you just verbalized what so many women feel. that was amazing. **** everyone who wants to badmouth you youre amazing, your spirited youre hot your inteligent and youre a real woman. just because they lack all of the above and they probably cant **** their husbands right if they have any, makes them jealous. its great that you wrote that,




anyways theyre just pissed because youre better than them,but more importantly because you have the balls to try.

they wont make themselves hot, they wont take pics because they arent proud of themselves and they ***** at you to make up for it.

youre a sexy *****, come live in montreal...the city is like a school for growing balls, you'd love it





and i loved the pussy comment ahahah


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL! Thanks Liz!

Going back to Toronto in 7 weeks














So excited!!!





No more NL bullshit!


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 4, 2007)

oooo im happy to hear your leaving!


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 4, 2007)

I really love Toronto. Boy you gave them an earful. Good luck with the move.


----------



## Sheikah (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok I'm late in the bandwagon but that was great Kee!! They just can't handle your uniqueness. You've stepped out of the box and they are still trapped inside of it.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 7, 2007)

What a fantastic blog Kee, I loved reading it. Gossip and intollereance ( I am TG) has made my life a misery at present so I sort of know how you feel. Good on you for speaking your mind and good luck with the move to Toronto.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Nov 8, 2007)

Good for you Kee.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate people who have nothing else better to do then to talk sh*t all the time. It gets old. :| So i understand why you snapped.


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 8, 2007)

As amusing as your blog was, I think it would have been better confronting her personally. However, there is no need to prove anything to anyone. Usually they're not worth the time. I'm glad you found strength in writing that blog though. Someone as beautiful as you really shouldn't pay attention to haters.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 8, 2007)

Awww, sorry Kee. Some people just have nothing better to do and being sh!t-starters is all they can be. You just have to ignore those people. I know it's hard not to sometimes b/c we are afterall just humans very capable of feeling things we don't want to feel. But at the same time, you live your life the way you want to and as long as you're happy, that's all that matters. Screw all those people! So keep ya head up (as per 2PAc)!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 8, 2007)

Gee, how do you really feel?



You go girl!!!


----------

